# UEFI Boot Manager



## Farhan Khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Does FreeBSD have a UEFI boot manager?
Linux has efibootmgr, which I would love to port over, but its GPL licensed.
If not, I would not mind writing a BSD-licensed or ISC-licensed equivalent.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

Farhan Khan said:


> Linux has efibootmgr, which I would love to port over, but its GPL licensed.


That would only prevent it from being added to the base OS itself. GPL is not a problem for a port, I think 80% of the stuff in ports is GPL.


----------



## Farhan Khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Awesome! In that case, I guess the only question is, does FreeBSD have an equivalent already out there?


----------

